# SCO wir werden dich vermissen ;)

## think4urs11

http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20100330152829622

"It's over" - schade, es war im Grunde ja immer irgendwie unterhaltsam

----------

## Klaus Meier

Man sollte sich mal Gedanken über ein Rechtssystem machen, wo es eine Klitsche schafft, jahrelang ohne auch nur einen einzigen Beweis vorgelegt zu haben, wo IBM und Novell ihre Unschuld beweisen mussten, Kosten und Schaden in Millionenhöhe hatten und die einzigen Gewinner die Anwälte sind.

Dieser Prozess zeigt wirklich überdeutlich, zu was das Rechtssystem verkommen ist.

----------

## l3u

Das amerikanische Rechtssystem.

----------

## manuels

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Dieser Prozess zeigt wirklich überdeutlich, zu was das Rechtssystem verkommen ist.

 Schade, mir hat das Gentoo-Forum besser gefallen, als noch weniger "rumge-troll-t" wurde...

----------

## Erdie

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Dieser Prozess zeigt wirklich überdeutlich, zu was das Rechtssystem verkommen ist. Schade, mir hat das Gentoo-Forum besser gefallen, als noch weniger "rumge-troll-t" wurde...

 

Wie soll ich diese Aussage verstehen? Bitte um Erläuterung.

----------

## bbgermany

Naja, ganz zu Ende ist es wohl doch noch nicht. Nur Novell gegenüber:

 *http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/SCO-vs-Linux-Die-Jury-erkennt-Novell-die-Unix-Copyrights-zu-967869.html wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Genau dies sieht SCO jedoch anders. Gegenüber der Salt Lake City Tribune zeigte sich der SCO-Konkursverwalter Edward Cahn sehr enttäuscht von dem Urteil der Geschworenen. Gleichzeitig kündigte er an, dass die Klagemaschinerie weiterlaufen werde und nun IBM attackiert wird: "Wir haben immer noch Ansprüche gegenüber IBM, unabhängig von dieser Entscheidung." Im Unterschied zum Streit um die Copyrights geht es im Verfahren zwischen der SCO Group und IBM um die Frage, ob IBM illegal Code oder Programmierkonzepte von Unix nach Linux übertragen hatte, als beide Firmen im Monterey-Projekt  zusammen arbeiteten. 
> 
> 

 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Necoro

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Naja, ganz zu Ende ist es wohl doch noch nicht. Nur Novell gegenüber

 

IBMs Atem ist in der Hinsicht sicherlich länger ... und die Prozessierungskosten sind denke ich mal für die auch eher irrelevant. Also glaube ich nicht, dass SCO das gewinnt...

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> IBMs Atem ist in der Hinsicht sicherlich länger ... und die Prozessierungskosten sind denke ich mal für die auch eher irrelevant. Also glaube ich nicht, dass SCO das gewinnt...

 

Tolles Rechtssystem. Für dich ist klar, dass IBM den Prozess gewinnt, weil sie mehr Geld in der Kasse haben. Ob man Recht hat oder nicht scheint zumindestens in Amerika keinen zu interessieren.

Sie haben noch nicht einen Beweis gegen IBM vorgelegt und IBM übersteht das Ganze nur deshalb, weil sie mehr Geld haben? Na dann viel Spaß, wenn du von Apple oder Microsoft verklagt wirst.

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Sie haben noch nicht einen Beweis gegen IBM vorgelegt und IBM übersteht das Ganze nur deshalb, weil sie mehr Geld haben? Na dann viel Spaß, wenn du von Apple oder Microsoft verklagt wirst.

 

 :Rolling Eyes:  Man kann zum Glück Einspruch erheben. Wäre ja toll, wenn EIN Richterspruch eine endgültige, unabwendbare Sache wäre.

Und wenn sich SCO sooo sicher ist, dass sie gewinnen, und dass sie Beweise haben, dann sollten sie bedenken, dass IBM durch alle Instanzen gehen kann, denn das Geld ist da um die Kosten tragen zu können. Mehr Aussage stand in dem Posting von Necoro doch gar nicht drinnen. Sieh doch nicht überall gleich eine Wertung!

----------

## Klaus Meier

Es war keine Kritik an Necoro, falls das so aufgefasst wurde....

Und du schreibst das Gleiche: "Denn das Geld ist da".

Ist auch keine Kritik an dir. Nur warum muss man Geld  haben, um das zu Bekommen, was einem rechtlich zusteht? Ich finde das Beängstigend, dass alle schreiben: IBM hat mehr Geld als SCO, also kann denen nichts passieren. Die Beweislage wurde noch von niemanden erwähnt.  Die sollte doch entscheidend sein, nicht das Geld.

----------

## Erdie

Es gibt nicht umsonst das Sprichwort: "Geld regiert die Welt" Und so ist es auch, da kann man sich nichts vormachen. Denkt doch nur mal an die Lobbyismus in Berlin. Es ist nicht gut, aber es ist so. Das ist meine Meinung und ich geben Klaus Meier in dieser Hinsicht Recht. Bleibt nur noch die Frage wie man damit umgeht.

----------

## cryptosteve

Gerade Amerika ist bekannt dafür, dass verhältnismäßig kleine Leute (nur finanziell gesehen) gegen relativ große Unternehmen (finanziell gesehen) ernorme Summen (finanziell gesehen) erstritten haben.

Denkt dran, Kaffee bei McDonals ist heiß und Hamster trocknet man nicht in einer Mikrowelle ...

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> Gerade Amerika ist bekannt dafür, dass verhältnismäßig kleine Leute (nur finanziell gesehen) gegen relativ große Unternehmen (finanziell gesehen) ernorme Summen (finanziell gesehen) erstritten haben.

 Schau dir mal folgende Seite an, das erklärt die Zusammenhänge. Die "kleinen" Leute bekommen den Prozess finanziert. Gegen "Gewinnbeteiligung". 

http://www.test.de/themen/steuern-recht/meldung/Prozessfinanzierer-Firmen-uebernehmen-Risiko-1696438-1696966/

----------

## Necoro

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*   IBMs Atem ist in der Hinsicht sicherlich länger ... und die Prozessierungskosten sind denke ich mal für die auch eher irrelevant. Also glaube ich nicht, dass SCO das gewinnt... 
> 
> Tolles Rechtssystem. Für dich ist klar, dass IBM den Prozess gewinnt, weil sie mehr Geld in der Kasse haben.

 

Da es in den SCO-Prozessen nicht um Recht oder Nichtrecht geht (ich meine ... es ist das Geschäftsmodell(!) von SCO, durch die Prozesse Geld zu verdienen -- ja.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Die Beweislage wurde noch von niemanden erwähnt.  Die sollte doch entscheidend sein, nicht das Geld.

 

Es wurde bisher seitens SCO ja auch kein harter Beweis für irgendetwas vorgelegt. Nicht zuletzt deswegen geht diese Farce ja schon so lange.

----------

## manuels

 *Erdie wrote:*   

>  *manuels wrote:*    *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Dieser Prozess zeigt wirklich überdeutlich, zu was das Rechtssystem verkommen ist. Schade, mir hat das Gentoo-Forum besser gefallen, als noch weniger "rumge-troll-t" wurde... 
> 
> Wie soll ich diese Aussage verstehen? Bitte um Erläuterung.

 

Ist irgendwie nicht mehr so wie früher hier...

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*    *manuels wrote:*    *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Dieser Prozess zeigt wirklich überdeutlich, zu was das Rechtssystem verkommen ist. Schade, mir hat das Gentoo-Forum besser gefallen, als noch weniger "rumge-troll-t" wurde... 
> 
> Wie soll ich diese Aussage verstehen? Bitte um Erläuterung. 
> 
> Ist irgendwie nicht mehr so wie früher hier...

 Eine Antwort auf die Frage bist du uns aber schuldig geblieben. Und was soll ein Verweis auf einen Beitrag von heute als Argument dafür dienen, dass früher alles besser war?

Ich kann doch auch nichts dafür, wenn du Probleme damit hast, dass man Dinge beim Namen nennt.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ich kann doch auch nichts dafür, wenn du Probleme damit hast, dass man Dinge beim Namen nennt.

 

Aber du kannst etwas für deine Wortwahl und die war in dem Thread sicher mhh verbesserungswürdig. Und darauf hat manuels wohl abgezielt - das flach-miese Niveau im Gegensatz zu früher.

----------

## misterjack

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Dieser Prozess zeigt wirklich überdeutlich, zu was das Rechtssystem verkommen ist. Schade, mir hat das Gentoo-Forum besser gefallen, als noch weniger "rumge-troll-t" wurde...

 

Full Ack, Herr Meiers Rumgetrolle in letzter Zeit ist sehr störend. Bitte abstellen, danke!

----------

## tazinblack

ok, ist OT! Trotzdem hier noch meinen Senf dazu:

Link1

oder wers gerne ein wenig üppiger mag: 

Link2

 :Razz: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, ich bin davon ausgegangen, das man im Diskussionsforum auch mal seine persönliche Meinung sagen darf. Mir geht diese ganze political correctness auf den Senkel, nur nichts Negatives sagen, nur nicht die Wahrheit. Da, wo die Kriege geführt werden, das nennt sich Verteidigungsministerium. Da, wo es keine Arbeit gibt, das nennt sich Arbeitsamt oder Agentur oder sonst was gerade. Da, wo es Schulden gibt, das nennt sich Finanzministerium. Oder wehe, du sagst mal was über einen Polen oder Türken, das betrifft dann nicht diese Person, dass löst dann gleich einen internationalen Konflikt aus. Siehe Anstalt/Priol.

Wir haben gerade die Alternative, ob wir alle gleichzeitig Pleite gehen oder einer nach dem anderen. Aber das ist ja Trollerei, wenn man so was sagt. Hurra, es geht uns gut!

Was hat SCO mit Gentoo zu tun? Jemand hat das gestartet, und ich habe dazu gesagt, was ich davon halte. Wenn das jemand nicht passt, ok, aber die Situation von SCO hat nichts mit Gentoo zu tun. Muss man ja nicht lesen. Und sich gestört fühlen. Denn es war ja wohl nicht ein Problem mit Gentoo, was dazu geführt hat, meinen Beitrag zu lesen. Und ich dachte, es gibt immer noch so etwas wie freie Meinungsäußerung. 

Aber ich störe. Ich habs verstanden.

----------

## musv

Jetzt pöbeln die Pseudospaghettifresser hier auch noch rum...   :Razz: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Aber ich störe. Ich habs verstanden.

  Nein, ich denke das hast du falsch verstanden, denke einzig deine Wortwahl ist teilweise ein wenig unglücklich gewählt.

 * Zitat aus einem Nachbar Forum wrote:*   

> Diskussionen, die sich mit Politik, Weltanschauung und ähnlich brisanten Themen befassen, sind besonders vorsichtig und mit Fingerspitzengefühl zu führen. Solche Themen können schnell zu erbitterten Auseinandersetzungen führen, weshalb der Staff bei solchen Tendenzen die Diskussion beenden wird. 

  Ich vermute letzteres wird nun auch hier wiedermal geschehen...

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Ich vermute letzteres wird nun auch hier wiedermal geschehen...

 

Nein, solange hier alles friedlich bleibt.

Natürlich liegt es in der Natur der Diskussion, dass sie schneller emotional wird als eine technische Frage, aber jeder sollte fair genug sein und sachlich bleiben.

Dass die Ausdrucksweise von einigen (wenigen) nicht immer passend ist, sondern eher zu einem Stammtisch gehört, wissen diejenigen, denke ich, auch.

@musv: Ich interpretiere deine Aussage durch deinen Smiley als reinen Spaß und hoffe, dass die Angesprochenen das auch so sehen.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Vielleicht Off-Topic, und weil ich heute Kopfschmerzen hab.. und mein Langzeitgedächnis, als auch das Internet (hier in den .de-Domains) heute einen Ausfall hatte...

Ich finde es schade das die Diskussionskultur so gelitten hat, es gibt im Internet wirklich nur noch sehr wenige Plätze wo man seine Meinung zum Ausdruck bringen kann... ohne das man dort (oder auch hier) gleich als Troll bezeichnet wird. Finde das wirklich falsch. Man könnte angemessen auf die Situation reagieren und seine Meinung zu der Position äußern, oder aber unterbreiten das man den Standpunkt des anderen nicht Ernst nimmt weil er/sie sich vielleicht zu polemisch geäußert haben und dann noch einmal nachfragen warum er/sie genau diese Ansichten hegt.

Aber nein man schreit gleich Troll, und hat damit nichts bewegt, außer das Emotionale aus dem Ruhepunkt gebracht. Ich werde das Gefühl auch nicht los das dieser andere (eben nochmals Verlinkte) Beitrag gezielt gegen Klaus Meier gerichtet war. Natürlich kann es alles auch Zufall sein, aber dann wäre die Person mit höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit wo anders gelandet.

Was SCO mit Gentoo zu tun hat? Hmm ich weiß es nicht, denke aber im schlimmstenfalls wird es irgendwelche Kern-Anwendungen/Bibliotheken Betreffen die dann einfach "umgeschrieben werden müssen" . Doch da diese ganze Situation bei SCO es einfach nur auf Zahlungen von IBM/Novell abgezielt hat, glaube ich noch nicht mal das es für Gentoo Restriktionen gäbe.

Das in Amerika die Partei mit mehr "Geld" gewinnt finde ich nicht verwerflich, es ist eine "natürliche Sache".. und wenn es nicht um Geld geht, dann halt um Zeit, Essen oder eine andere Energieform. Könnte man diese Prozesse mit eine Turing-Maschine ohne Halte-Problem und in einer angemessenen Zeit berechnen lassen, wäre die Rechtsprechung viel einfacher und Kostengünstiger. Auch könnte man sich sicher sein das das Recht auch rechtens ist. Aber was rechtens ist, das ist immer noch Sache der Menschen die in einem Land leben, und solange keine Menschengundrechte verletzt werden und sie genug Bildung und Lebensmittel haben, das die meisten Glücklich sind, mache ich mir nicht die Arbeit mir darüber eine tiefere Meinung zu Bilden.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Ich finde es schade das die Diskussionskultur so gelitten hat, es gibt im Internet wirklich nur noch sehr wenige Plätze wo man seine Meinung zum Ausdruck bringen kann... ohne das man dort (oder auch hier) gleich als Troll bezeichnet wird. Finde das wirklich falsch. Man könnte angemessen auf die Situation reagieren und seine Meinung zu der Position äußern, oder aber unterbreiten das man den Standpunkt des anderen nicht Ernst nimmt weil er/sie sich vielleicht zu polemisch geäußert haben und dann noch einmal nachfragen warum er/sie genau diese Ansichten hegt.
> 
> Aber nein man schreit gleich Troll, und hat damit nichts bewegt, außer das Emotionale aus dem Ruhepunkt gebracht. Ich werde das Gefühl auch nicht los das dieser andere (eben nochmals Verlinkte) Beitrag gezielt gegen Klaus Meier gerichtet war. Natürlich kann es alles auch Zufall sein, aber dann wäre die Person mit höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit wo anders gelandet.

 

Danke. Sehr schöner Beitrag. Wie gesagt, meine Wortwahl ist vielleicht nicht immer glücklich, aber es ist genau so, wie du es schreibst. Keine sachliche Auseinandersetzung mit den Argumenten sondern einfach die Keule. Meine Frage nach Argumenten wird nicht beantwortet. Bis man dann Wochen später einen in der Tat nicht optimalen Beitrag von mir findet, wo man dann glücklich ist, den als Beleg für etwas aus der Vergangenheit nutzen zu können.

----------

## misterjack

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> ohne das man dort (oder auch hier) gleich als Troll bezeichnet wird. Finde das wirklich falsch.

 

Das ist zuviel des guten. Einer offensichtlicher Dau mit Rechtschreibschwächen wird mit den Worten "

Kann es sein, dass du uns hier verarschen willst?" begrüßt. Ganz großes Kino! Auch schön, wie andere in dein Schema einstimmen, weil er sich zu Recht über deinen Ton beschwert.

----------

## think4urs11

Und die Moral von der Geschicht? ... Manche der Forenteilnehmer mögen sich nicht.

Mal ganz platt gesagt - soweit es mich und meine Interpretation der Forenregeln angeht dürft ihr gerne auch mal mit dem sprichwörtlichen Messer zwischen den Zähnen diskutieren.

Es ist immer nur eine Frage des 'wie'. Wer hart diskutiert dem muß auch klar sein das dies Gegenwind erzeugen kann - solangs sachlich bleibt und nicht beleidigend/persönlich (ich empfehle das Studium der Forenregeln) wird ist das i.O.

Tagelang auf einem verbalen Ausrutscher rumzureiten bringt es aber auch nicht. Für Beschwerden gibt es geeignete Mittel, wir als Mods/Admins kümmern uns dann schon. Ich denke sagen zu können das wr die letzten Jahre über hier durchaus ein gesundes Augenmaß bewiesen haben.

Übrigens hat das alles herzlich wenig mit SCO zu tun, abgesehen vom Messer zwischen den Zähnen   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> ...

 Hast du den verlinkten Beitrag von ihm in dem anderen thread überhaupt gelesen? Wie irgendjemand sowas verteidigen kann ist mir völlig unverständlich.

Ein Typ wurde von einem Bekannten auf eine falsche Fährte gesetzt, will sich in einem Forum erkundigen, ob das zielführend ist und anstatt einem einfachen "Nein, das ist nicht möglich, das Betriebssystem hat darauf keinen Einfluss"  kann er sich auf seinen ersten post in diesem Forum auf 2 Seiten mit persönlichen Angriffen zutrollen lassen.

Es ist doch kein Aufwand, hin und wieder einem Fragesteller einen Schubs in die richtige Richtung zu geben, er findet dann schon alleine weiter. DAZU sind Internet-Foren da. Aber sowas ist einfach nur in jeder Hinsicht hinderlich.

----------

## misterjack

 *think4urs11 wrote:*   

> Tagelang auf einem verbalen Ausrutscher rumzureiten bringt es aber auch nicht.

 

Wenns nur einer wäre, Herr Meier fällt mir regelmäßig negativ auf.

----------

## tazinblack

... na dann lass es jetzt gut sein!

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo ichbinsisyphos,

natürlich es stimmt schon das es sehr gemein, fies und unfreundlich von Herr Meier war, wie er auf diesen Post reagiert hat.

Aber in letzter Zeit werde ich bei Usern die erst einen Post besitzen immer sehr spitzfindig. Besonders anonyme Poster in anderen Foren des Internets unterstelle ich anhand der Wahrscheinlichkeit zu 95% böses. Wahnwitzigerweise ist es genau das was ich in meinem letzten Post kritisiert habe.

Umso mehr verwundert es mich auch warum ich Herr Meier dann noch verteidige, aber allein von der Wahrscheinlichkeit her, halte ich es eher für unwahrscheinlich das jemand der sich gerade erst hier im Forum anmeldet einen solchen Post schreibt.

Jemand der "von einem Freund einen Hinweis hat" Gentoo zu Installieren bezüglich eines solchen Problems... das halte ich nicht für Glaubwürdig. Würdet ihr eine solche Empfehlung geben? Würde man bei einem solchen Problem nicht eher Google zu Rate ziehen oder nochmal den Freund Fragen? Und was findet man bei Google? Ach ja nichts gezielt über Alice, sondern nur das sie damals mit der Telekom, O2 usw.. diesen Vertrag unterzeichneten, was Frau von der Leyen angestoßen hat und die Diskussionen wie man diese DNS-Sperre umgeht.

Mit Google findet man auch schnell die Antwort ob Alice Zensiert und sollte merken das es eher eine Kindersicherung ist oder ein Filter von der Suchmaschine. Wenn man z.B. Windows inklusive Bing verwendet... ach ihr wisst was ich meine :)

Ein Dau würde Google benutzen gentoo forum eintippen um das Forum zu finden. Dann präsentiert Google ihm, von 10 Links, 3x gentooforum.de, 5x forums.gentoo.org, aber davon nur eines auf Deutsch. Klickt derjenige auf die No.1 Landet er im Englischen Forum, der Übersicht und müsste sich mühselig durchsuchen um das deutsche zu finden. Klickt er auf No.2 landet er hier. Klickt er auf No3, No4, No5 oder No.6 würde er bei Gentooforum.de landen.

 *Quote:*   

> Es ist doch kein Aufwand, hin und wieder einem Fragesteller einen Schubs in die richtige Richtung zu geben, er findet dann schon alleine weiter. DAZU sind Internet-Foren da. Aber sowas ist einfach nur in jeder Hinsicht hinderlich.

 

Natürlich sollte man das, und auch immer höflich bleiben. Aber gerade das Herr Meier in letzter Zeit einige dieser unfreundlichen Diskussionen ausgesetzt war macht es für mich nur verständlicher das er sich hier auf den Schlips getreten fühlt. Einfach weil es eher so wirkt als hat hier jemand gezielt diesen Post erstellt um Herr Meier zu ärgern. 

Natürlich ist eine Häufung der angespannten Gespräche zu verzeichnen, aber das hier war der erste Post in dem Herr Meier zu einem Neuling unfreundlich war. Habt ihr eigentlich schon mal von der Studie gehört wie sich der erste Kommentar oder Post zu etwas, auf die folgenden Kommentare auswirkt? Das ist sehr interessant. Vielleicht einfach mal "schneller sein" und etwas freundliches schreiben. Oder gar nicht drauf reagieren, wenn man sich angegriffen und oder provoziert fühlt.

Zu mir war Herr Meier immer freundlich, deswegen ist es mir ein Anliegen ihn hier auch mal zu verteidigen, aber auch weil ich es als ungerecht empfinde wie hier geurteilt wird.

----------

## franzf

Ich finde es lustig, wie jetzt alle nur noch "Herr Meier" sagen  :Very Happy:  Sein Nick ist "Klaus Meier", bin mir nicht sicher ob das tasächlich der echter Name ist. Es ist mir jedenfalls in diesem Forum (und vielen anderen) noch nie untergekommen dass jemand gesiezt wird ^^ Das "Herr Meier" erachte ich dehalb allein schon als provozierend.

@ChrisJumper:

Deine ganze Beweisführung setzt voraus, dass derjenige der damals die Gentoo-Empfehlung für das Alice-Problem ausgesprochen hat auch wusste dass Gentoo keine Lösung ist. Versetz dich in einen 15jährigen Pseudo-Nerd (Sry, soll niemanden beleidigen), der hat mal von jemandem gehört, der von jemandem gehört hat, dass das geilste Hackerbetriebssystem ja Gentoo ist, weil da kann man alles selber einstellen und außerdem ist es Freaky. Klar kannst du mit Gentoo dann den Filter umgehen...

Ja, es gibt ihn, den Windows-Dau, der nur seine automatischen Konfigurationsroutinen kennt und von Textconfig, Daemon oder Console noch nie was gehört hat.

Was weiterhin dafür spricht, dass es ernst gemeint war: es kam von ihm eine Rückmeldung!

Und jetzt anderen unterstellen, sie hätten diesen Daupost abgesetzt um Klaus zu ärgern, empfinde ich als schlimmere Verschwörungstheorie wie Jörg Haider wäre ermordet worden ^^. Wobei - wer weiß...

----------

## Necoro

Da ich der andere jemand war, der sich größer an dem Thread beteiligt hatte, will ich auch noch einmal das Wort ergreifen:

Zum einen: Ja - der Klaus Meier hat schon eine ruppige Art. Dazu mag kommen, dass er sich als Alice-Mitarbeiter, der sich wohl auch mit der Firma identifiziert (ich meine das aus verschiedensten Threads mit Bezug auf Alice/Hansenet herausgelesen zu haben), schon ein wenig persönlich auf den Schlips getreten gefühlt hat.

Zum zweiten: Der Threadersteller hat nicht wirklich dazu beigetragen, die Situation zu entschärfen. Denn anstatt den Klaus im Zweifelsfall zu ignorieren hat er beleidigt (und auf viel derbere und beleidigendere Weise) zurück geschossen.

Zum dritten: Gentoo hat den Hauch des 'elitären Nerdtums' und das sicherlich nicht von ungefähr. Da gehört das Abbügeln von ahnungslosen und bildungsresistenten DAUs dazu. Passiert.

Zum vierten: Verschwörungstheorien halte ich auch für weithergeholt. Auf so ein Kasperletheater sind wir glaube ich noch nicht angewiesen.

----------

## musv

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Versetz dich in einen 15jährigen Pseudo-Nerd (Sry, soll niemanden beleidigen), der hat mal von jemandem gehört, der von jemandem gehört hat, dass das geilste Hackerbetriebssystem ja Gentoo ist, weil da kann man alles selber einstellen und außerdem ist es Freaky. 

 

Da muss ich Dir entscheiden widersprechen. Jeder 15jährige Pseudo-Nerd wird Dir erklären, dass allein Backtrack (3 oder 4) diesen Status inne hat. Denn nur dort hast du die ganzen HaXX0r-Tools fest eingebaut und transparente Menüs im KDE schon auf der Live-CD.

Klaus war irgendwo ruppig???

----------

## Erdie

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ist zuviel des guten. Einer offensichtlicher Dau mit Rechtschreibschwächen wird mit den Worten "
> 
> Kann es sein, dass du uns hier verarschen willst?" begrüßt. Ganz großes Kino! Auch schön, wie andere in dein Schema einstimmen, weil er sich zu Recht über deinen Ton beschwert.

 

IMHO war das kein Dau sondern bewußte Provokation, also ein Troll. Mir kam es zumindest sofort in den Sinn als ich den Beitrag gelesen haben. Man kann sich natürlich irren ..

----------

## disi

Da wir nun sowieso schon OT sind  :Very Happy: 

Ich hatte seinen Beitrag gelesen, dann einen Hinweis in Antwort Drei zu seiner Frage gelesen. Anschliessend meldete der User den Beitrag von KlausMeier an die Moderatoren, wo ich dann kurz uebersetzt und erklaert hatte mit der Bitte den Thread ins Diskussionsforum zu schieben.

An der anschliessenden Schlammschlacht im Thread selbst wollte ich mich nicht beteiligen...

Thread ist nun zu und Jeder hat mal einen schlechten Tag.   :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Zu der ganzen Sache fällt mir nur noch eins ein: Es war nicht ok, wie ich es geschrieben habe, das habe ich inzwischen ja auch eingeräumt und dafür vom Moderator einen Rüffel bekommen.

Aber zu den Personen, die mich da jetzt (und vor allem auch schon vorher) angreifen, kann ich nur sagen, wer mit einem Finger auf andere zeigt, zeigt mit dreien auf sich. Ach wie froh waren doch einige, dass sie endlich etwas hatten, was sie als Beleg für das angeben konnten, was sie schon seit langem behaupten, aber vorher immer eine Antwort schuldig geblieben sind. Wie viele freundliche Hinweise gab es, diese Thema doch bitte zu beenden? Hat das diese Personen interessiert? Nein, es ging immer weiter.

Die Anrede mit dem "Herrn Meier" finde ich auch nicht besonders lustig, weil sie ja auch in diesem Zusammenhang das erste Mal erwähnt wurde. Ich bin da in diesem Zusammenhang nicht der Einzige, der sich da etwas vorzuwerfen hat. Eine Motivation, mich hier aktiv einzubringen, habe ich keine mehr.

----------

## Max Steel

Ist schade Klaus Meier, denn gerade deine Lösungsvorschläge treffen gezielt oft in die richtige Richtung.

(Wollt ich nur mal anmerken ^^)

Vote for Splitting.

----------

